# CalMac Ferries



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I have just been looking on the CalMac website to get an idea of ferry prices for a possible trip in the spring. I was very pleasantly surprised at how cheap some of them are. Apparently something called RET (Road Equivalent Tariff) now applies across their network meaning that fares are down by 44% in some cases. Just one example I looked at was Oban to Mull, Mull back to mainland (not Oban) and Mallaig to Skye. Two adults in 6m van with bike rack just under £45. Pretty good value I would say, but then I am used to being ripped off by the Isle of Wight ferries:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah it started about 2 years ago when we went to Arran, deffo makes a difference.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Arran ferry used to cost us in the van about £160. Now its about £60. You get a further discount if you have a Blue badge as well.

The downside is that one or two locals have got a little uppity (and it is just a few) about the increase in motorhome traffic but i didnt really witness that in the six weeks I spent there in summer. Some seem to think they are using the cheap fairs just to hop scotch across to Kintyre and clog up their roads. There was also a report of car parks getting over run with motorhomes. Never saw any of that either. They have even put two service points on Arran now as well.

I am not sure its all the Cal Mac ferries as I priced Col and Tiree I Think and they were still pricey plus you have to book into a site or a croft on those I think.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Arran ferry used to cost us in the van about £160. Now its about £60. You get a further b b b. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B b. B bbbnb. B. B b if you have a Blue badge as well.
> 
> The downside is that one or two locals have got a little uppity (and it is just a few) about the increase in motorhome traffic but i didnt really witness that in the six weeks I spent there in summer. Some seem to think they are using the cheap fairs just to hop scotch across to Kintyre and clog up their roads. There was also a report of car parks getting over run with motorhomes. Never saw any of that either. They have even put two service points on Arran now as well.
> 
> I am not sure its all the Cal Mac ferries as I priced Col and Tiree I Think and they were still pricey plus you have to book into a site or a croft on those I think.


So would you recommend Arran Barry?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> So would you recommend Arran Barry?


Oh definitely. Out of all the islands its my favourite by a country mile. Has a bit of everything. Scotland in miniature they call it. Rolling hills in the south rising to proper mountains in the north. All sorts of wildlife from Golden Eagles to stags, Basking Sharks and Killer Seals.  Some of the best wild spots I have found anywhere are on Arran. For me there is a bit more going on than some of the outer Hebridean islands and Arran is much greener, leafier and less barren. Have another trawl through my original thread if you have several hours.  http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/38-uk-touring/188665-we-off-2-a.html


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Oh definitely. Out of all the islands its my favourite by a country mile. Has a bit of everything. Scotland in miniature they call it. Rolling hills in the south rising to proper mountains in the north. All sorts of wildlife from Golden Eagles to stags, Basking Sharks and Killer Seals.  Some of the best wild spots I have found anywhere are on Arran. For me there is a bit more going on than some of the outer Hebridean islands and Arran is much greener, leafier and less barren. Have another trawl through my original thread if you have several hours.  http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/38-uk-touring/188665-we-off-2-a.html


Cheers Barry, will do!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Thinking about doing a bit of Island hopping myself in August. Up the road for my Mum and Dads 60th wedding anniversary which is happening in a hotel in Rothesay. As a wean spent a bit of time on Arran, Islay and Barra and was thinking on taking a wee three week tour for old times sake. 

I take it pre booking on Cal Mac is a must?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Thinking about doing a bit of Island hopping myself in August. Up the road for my Mum and Dads 60th wedding anniversary which is happening in a hotel in Rothesay. As a wean spent a bit of time on Arran, Islay and Barra and was thinking on taking a wee three week tour for old times sake.
> 
> *I take it pre booking on Cal Mac is a must*?


Depends. I always book the bigger ferries but you dont have to. Most of the smaller inter island ferries you cant book. They do get full though so if possible for the bigger ones book in advance. You can change them easy enough at no charge.

I found out the other day on the wildies that all the 11 public Toilets on Arran are to close imminently. https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/61010-arran-toilets-close.html

This will possibly include the two excellent elsan points they put in for Motorhomes but I have emailed the council asking for clarification.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I found out the other day on the wildies that all the 11 public Toilets on Arran are to close imminently. https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/61010-arran-toilets-close.html
> 
> This will possibly include the two excellent elsan points they put in for Motorhomes but I have emailed the council asking for clarification.


I wonder if this due to people making and leaving a mess in the loos when emptying cassettes:serious::serious: I wasn't aware of the elan points though, where are they?

They might find that if there are no toilets, some scrotes may seek to find alternative places to empty, not a good move closing loos.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not a scrote, though some would argue, but I have prepared to be unable to dump in a dump place, and have had a SOG system fitted. And I've a spade lurking in the garage to enable me to dig a hole and bury it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> I'm not a scrote, though some would argue, but I have prepared to be unable to dump in a dump place, and have had a SOG system fitted. And I've a spade lurking in the garage to enable me to dig a hole and bury it.


Scrote denial accepted Simon  

We to used to carry a spade just in case, should grab it from the garage for future Jaunts, a bear has to do what a bear has to do sometimes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wonder if this due to people making and leaving a mess in the loos when emptying cassettes:serious::serious: I wasn't aware of the elan points though, where are they?
> 
> They might find that if there are no toilets, some scrotes may seek to find alternative places to empty, not a good move closing loos.


The two emptying points are at Whiting Bay toilets and Blackwaterfoot toilets. There are notices on the doors of the more remote toilets in the north of the island requesting that motorhomes do not empty cassettes in them as it screws up the sewage system which apparently having looked into it is true, it does. I presume this and the increase in motorhomes led to the introduction of the two emptying points. The toilets in Brodick do not have notices on them and we regularly emptied there, it being central was convenient. Unfortunately the two emptying points are towards the south of the island. If they go as well you really have no choice but to either bury it (no chance of me even considering that) or go to a campsite for a night.

According to the petition website the reason for closing them is to save £35000. If they are that desperate for cash it doesnt bode well if you ask me for an island that seems to be booming and always has been. I suspect it will be North Ayrshire council which for reasons I cannot comprehend has never invested enough in its Jewel in the crown. The roads are shocking. As for the toilets. They are pretty disgusting so I doubt its motorhomers leaving a mess as you wouldnt notice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Barry, it was the Brodick one we always used, hence no knowledge of the Elsan points, sounds like they are very anti Moho, frankly I can avoid Arran, we prefer Mull, it tends to be a lot quieter.


----------

